# Nice Bass at the Scioto River 7/21/13



## 1rod1reelfishing (Jun 26, 2013)

Went out to the ribs festival and enjoyed some of the finest ribs in the country! I saw some decent access to the river around the banks so I decided to try my luck on the Scioto for the first time. I had a pretty solid trip, landing a 1.25 chunky lm bass on a rattletrap within the first hour then and eventually landing a solid 3 lb 2 oz lm bass on a tube around the 2.5 hour mark. Unfortunately, I missed a lot of opportunities on the tube, missing 3 fish that inhaled the bait. I had just switched my line from braid/leader to a pure fluorocarbon set-up. Since the water in the lakes around here is so clear, I figured pure fluoro is the way to go. The extra stretch takes a bit of getting used to, but I'm sure by my next trips my hook set ratio will be back to normal.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Nice man! I really enjoy your videos. How long have you been in Cbus?


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

1rod1reelfishing said:


> I had just switched my line from braid/leader to a pure fluorocarbon set-up. Since the water in the lakes around here is so clear, I figured pure fluoro is the way to go.


Good job on figuring out the fishing around here, but that almost sounds like a joke. You must have only fished quarries so far because our lakes are rarely have more than a few feet of visibility.


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

streamstalker said:


> Good job on figuring out the fishing around here, but that almost sounds like a joke. You must have only fished quarries so far because our lakes are rarely have more than a few feet of visibility.


Depending on where you're from (statewise) our Lakes/Rivers actually are pretty clear. There are numerous Rivers/Res. in Indiana/Illinois that essentially never clear up and are Muddy year-round (similar to the Olentangy just south of Delaware).

I always use a Floro leader once the water "greens up".


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

acklac7 said:


> Depending on where you're from (statewise) our Lakes/Rivers actually are pretty clear. There are numerous Rivers/Res. in Indiana/Illinois that essentially never clear up and are Muddy year-round (similar to the Olentangy just south of Delaware).
> 
> I always use a Floro leader once the water "greens up".


Yeah, I sometimes use a leader when the creeks clear up. I have yet to use one this year!


----------



## 1rod1reelfishing (Jun 26, 2013)

Mushijobah said:


> Nice man! I really enjoy your videos. How long have you been in Cbus?


Thanks! I've been here for exactly 15 days now.


----------



## 1rod1reelfishing (Jun 26, 2013)

streamstalker said:


> Good job on figuring out the fishing around here, but that almost sounds like a joke. You must have only fished quarries so far because our lakes are rarely have more than a few feet of visibility.


Yeah I've mainly fished quarries, the three I've been to have all had 6-10 feet of visibility lol. Hopefully the lakes I go to in the next few weeks are more stained like I'm used to.


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

Mushijobah said:


> Nice man! I really enjoy your videos. How long have you been in Cbus?


+1 

Also enjoy your videos, makes me want to film all my catches and share, almost (maybe if this was a private forum). Keep in mind alot of people can see what you post, and they may not have the best intentions when it comes to catch & release. By no means am I suggesting you stop posting videos, just that may want to exercise a bit of caution in some circumstances.


----------



## 1rod1reelfishing (Jun 26, 2013)

acklac7 said:


> +1
> 
> Also enjoy your videos, makes me want to film all my catches and share, almost (maybe if this was a private forum). Keep in mind alot of people can see what you post, and they may not have the best intentions when it comes to catch & release. By no means am I suggesting you stop posting videos, just that may want to exercise a bit of caution in some circumstances.


Thanks, I understand that many people are worried about spot burning, but as someone who enjoys promoting the sport of fishing, I will keep posting videos of various locations that I explore. If I post a video of a spot you wish to remain hidden, just pm me and I will no longer post videos of that location. Someone has already requested that I no longer reveal spots along the Olentangy River, so I will continue to fish there but I will not be posting videos.

Back in Philadelphia, where I did 3 years of undergrad, I helped get around 50 adults and 20 kids into the sport of fishing. I promoted CPR (catch-photo-release) as well as respecting nature, and over that time period, not a single revealed location suffered with productivity and the environments stayed litter-free.

As far as catch-and-release goes here, it seems to me that there is a good amount of it going on already, at least for smb and lmb. In the video on this post, if you looked carefully, the 3 lb bass I caught had already been caught before, based on the hole in its mouth on the upper left hand corner (I hooked the fish dead center in the roof of its mouth). 

I enjoy exploring different locations and helping other fisherman improve as anglers, but if I notice increased littering, or decreased productivity, then I will certainly be careful of what videos I post.


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

1rod1reelfishing said:


> *I* enjoy exploring different locations and helping other fisherman improve as anglers, but if *I* notice increased littering, or decreased productivity, then *I* will certainly be careful of what videos *I* post.


Disregarding those who have fished Central Ohio's waterways for 20+ years is not going to make you any friends on here. You've lived in this state for 15 days, you have no basis to make an informed judgement call on litter/productivity/pressure/C&R rates etc. We do.

Please remember that.


----------



## idratherbefishin (Jul 2, 2011)

acklac7 said:


> Disregarding those who have fished Central Ohio's waterways for 20+ years is not going to make you any friends on here. You've lived in this state for 15 days, you have no basis to make an informed judgement call on litter/productivity/pressure/C&R rates etc. We do.
> 
> Please remember that.


Get a life. This guy is making good videos and he obviously enjoys his time on the water. Why do people always feel the need to correct everyone all the time on this forum? It seems like every other post, someone is tell someone else, don't post this, or don't reveal that. I love to fish, but I do it to enjoy it, not to freak out about how everyone else does things!! Rant over

Sent from my VS840 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

idratherbefishin said:


> Get a life. This guy is making good videos and he obviously enjoys his time on the water. * Why do people always feel the need to correct everyone all the time on this forum? * It seems like every other post, someone is tell someone else, don't post this, or don't reveal that. I love to fish, but I do it to enjoy it, not to freak out about how everyone else does things!! Rant over


Im honestly trying to give him a shot across the bow before he posts something that really pisses a bunch of people off. Judging by his last paragraph that time is going to come sooner rather then later.


----------



## idratherbefishin (Jul 2, 2011)

Why do people always feel the need to correct everyone all the time on this forum? said:


> Sent from my VS840 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


I thought about that after I hit send but seriously...maybe its just that it hasn't happened to me yet, but I haven't seen a spot ruined by a post or video yet. That spot in his last video certainly is no secret....

Sent from my VS840 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

idratherbefishin said:


> I thought about that after I hit send but seriously...maybe its just that it hasn't happened to me yet, *but I haven't seen a spot ruined by a post or video yet*. That spot in his last video certainly is no secret....


In OGF's 10 year run there's been all kinds of incidents like this that have caused issues. You just haven't been around here long enough .

Again, im not trying to bash you 1rod1reel, but I, as well as numerous others are probably thinking "great, a video of my honey hole is coming next". Combine that video with an attitude that you're somehow in a position to make a judgement call and your going to ruffle some feathers.


----------



## 1rod1reelfishing (Jun 26, 2013)

Acklac, I understand what you're trying to say, and I will do my best to be respectful of that. Like I said, if I post any videos of spots that people do not want revealed, just pm me and I won't create any videos in the future of that spot. 

I've located about 15 different spots that I will be fishing in the next few months. They are: antrim lake, o'shaughnessy dam, scioto river, darby bends lakes, linden pond, hilliard park ponds, hoover dam, alum dam, darby creek, chestnut ridge pond, pickerington lake, schrock lake, three creeks lake, franklin park, and 4-5 quarries in various locations. 

If anyone feels that any of these places are their "honey holes" and don't want me to post any videos on them, just pm me and after I fish it, I'll be sure not to publish any vids of my catches.

Like I mentioned before, my goal is to promote the sport and help anglers learn. After all, isn't this forum about sharing information? I've already received a lot helpful information from some members here which I'm extremely grateful for and I'm sure will help me in the future to land more and bigger fish during my 4 year stay in Columbus.


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

1rod1reelfishing said:


> Acklac, I understand what you're trying to say, and I will do my best to be respectful of that. Like I said, if I post any videos of spots that people do not want revealed, just pm me and I won't create any videos in the future of that spot.
> 
> I've located about 15 different spots that I will be fishing in the next few months. They are: antrim lake, o'shaughnessy dam, scioto river, darby bends lakes, linden pond, hilliard park ponds, hoover dam, alum dam, darby creek, chestnut ridge pond, pickerington lake, schrock lake, three creeks lake, franklin park, and 4-5 quarries in various locations.
> 
> ...


I believe we're on the same page, honest to god I like your videos, just don't want to see you turn into somebody that people frown upon when they see you fishing a hole they frequent. Actually my buddy just got a go-pro and I called him tonight about all it's features. I will admit, the thought of capturing a HAWG on cam while you're fighting it is tantalizing.

Ask anybody on here, im all about promoting our rivers and streams, however sometimes in the pursuit of promotion you encounter instances that do more harm then good. I'll send you a PM


----------



## mevers (Sep 26, 2009)

Deazl and I went and fished downtown this evening. It was the first time he & I had fished together and while coasting through the area I shared with him every bit of info I know about that part of the river. While discussing the forum he mentioned a similar experience about private messages concerning him discussing where he fishes. I thought that was kind of ludicrous. On a public stretch of water there is no such thing as a private honey hole. It's public water! While I can certainly understand being disappointed that a favorite spot becomes famous, no one has the grounds to be salty over it.

To the op, keep posting your videos.


----------



## 1rod1reelfishing (Jun 26, 2013)

For everyone who supports me, I greatly appreciate your positive feedback. For now, I will continue posting videos while being mindful of potential revealing "secret spots." If at any point, I deem that my videos do more harm than good, I will cease to post them, but I will make that decision based on the experiences I undergo while fishing the beautiful lakes, rivers, and ponds around Columbus.

Tight lines,

1Rod1ReelFishing


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

I say keep it up. The stuff you've been posting so far is extremely well known water....Water most people are too scared/disgusted to fish anyways 

I will say some of the Metro Park ponds are youth fishing only (Chestnut Ridge pond).


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

Looks like your doing good for a newbie to Columbus. The lakes around here can get be very stubborn so the rivers are very precious to alot of us. Appreciate your consideration and enthusiasm all the same. 

cheers


----------



## 1rod1reelfishing (Jun 26, 2013)

Mushijobah said:


> I say keep it up. The stuff you've been posting so far is extremely well known water....Water most people are too scared/disgusted to fish anyways
> 
> I will say some of the Metro Park ponds are youth fishing only (Chestnut Ridge pond).


Yeah basically all I'll be fishing for a while are places within 25 min of Osu's campus, I found everything on googlemaps within a one hour search.

Oh wow, so only kids can fish chestnut ridge? Thats very interesting, I've never heard of that before, I like the idea though 

Do you happen to know if any of the other ponds I listed are youth fishing only?


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

The pickerington one is one I'm not familiar with. If you're thinking of Pickerington Ponds, it's more of a wetland than a pond. Lots of carp, probably zilch bass. Also, not that you would, but a lot of the quarries in Columbus are private and do not allow fishing. I would definitely avoid posting videos of you fishing these without permission. It's possible that people have been issued citations for photos posted on this website..


----------



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

Nice video, but it disappoints me that someone can go to a random spot on the bank, shoot video, and yup there's floating trash in the picture.


----------



## 1rod1reelfishing (Jun 26, 2013)

Mushijobah said:


> The pickerington one is one I'm not familiar with. If you're thinking of Pickerington Ponds, it's more of a wetland than a pond. Lots of carp, probably zilch bass. Also, not that you would, but a lot of the quarries in Columbus are private and do not allow fishing. I would definitely avoid posting videos of you fishing these without permission. It's possible that people have been issued citations for photos posted on this website..


Thanks for the tips on Pickerinton, I may just check it out for a couple hours sometime to see how it looks for myself. Yeah I've driven around and looked at a few quarries and the a couple were private, so I'm only going to fish the ones with public access, if there are any.


----------



## 1rod1reelfishing (Jun 26, 2013)

FOSR said:


> Nice video, but it disappoints me that someone can go to a random spot on the bank, shoot video, and yup there's floating trash in the picture.


I agree, it is disappointing for me too. While it is possible that fisherman left the trash, I am 90% certain that the water bottles were left by disrespectful citizens from the ribs festival. The only beverages available there are bottles of water, bottles of cola, and cups of beer. As a steward of the sport, I not only encourage to not litter, but I also encourage carrying around a plastic bag and picking up random pieces of trash along the banks to keep the areas nice. I usually don't go through the effort of wrangling trash out of the water, but if everyone started carrying a bag around and picking up 5 pieces of trash each time you went out, all of the lakes and ponds would practically be litter free.


----------



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

Some here do carry bags and clean what others leave.

But with the recent high water, it's very possible that some of that came from miles upstream. We do an annual cleanup below Greenlawn, and some items look like they've been out in the weather for many years, sun-faded, etc. Any time the water rises above whatever previous high-water mark, it'll gather anything that floats.

After Delaware floods like it did recently, you'll find those high-water debris lines way off in the woods out of sight of the lake.

I wish you guys would lose more floating wallets.


----------



## big events (Jul 19, 2013)

great work...keep on postin up!


----------



## Putty (Jul 22, 2013)

Nice catch..!!


----------



## Boostedawdfun (Sep 15, 2012)

Fwiw I'm 99% sure schrock pond is also youth only.


----------



## 1rod1reelfishing (Jun 26, 2013)

Boostedawdfun said:


> Fwiw I'm 99% sure schrock pond is also youth only.


Thank you for letting me know, I just googled "youth fishing areas," and this is what came up

"Occupying the grounds of the old Akron fish hatchery, the Division of Wildlife District Three Youth Fishing Area is open to the public beginning Memorial Day weekend and continuing on the weekends through Labor Day. Hours of operation are 9:00 A.M. until 7:00 P.M. every Saturday and Sunday as well as Memorial Day and Labor Day"

Based on this paragraph, fishing appears to be open to all anglers during weekdays, but to anglers 15 years or younger on the weekends. Please let me know if anyone has any different interpretations.


----------



## jzkoenig (Jun 6, 2013)

1rod1reelfishing said:


> Thank you for letting me know, I just googled "youth fishing areas," and this is what came up
> 
> "Occupying the grounds of the old Akron fish hatchery, the Division of Wildlife District Three Youth Fishing Area is open to the public beginning Memorial Day weekend and continuing on the weekends through Labor Day. Hours of operation are 9:00 A.M. until 7:00 P.M. every Saturday and Sunday as well as Memorial Day and Labor Day"
> 
> Based on this paragraph, fishing appears to be open to all anglers during weekdays, but to anglers 15 years or younger on the weekends. Please let me know if anyone has any different interpretations.


They aren't very clear about who "the public" is or if they are just referring to the public youth. I believe the one pond at Prairie Oaks metro park is off limits except for youth and elderly all the time so you would think all the state run youth ponds would be the same but I could be wrong.


----------



## big events (Jul 19, 2013)

checking out the hoth park in westerville tonight before softball...pond has a bunch of vegetation on the bottom to hide big large mouth...


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

1rod1reelfishing said:


> Thank you for letting me know, I just googled "youth fishing areas," and this is what came up
> 
> "Occupying the grounds of the old Akron fish hatchery, the Division of Wildlife District Three Youth Fishing Area is open to the public beginning Memorial Day weekend and continuing on the weekends through Labor Day. Hours of operation are 9:00 A.M. until 7:00 P.M. every Saturday and Sunday as well as Memorial Day and Labor Day"
> 
> Based on this paragraph, fishing appears to be open to all anglers during weekdays, but to anglers 15 years or younger on the weekends. Please let me know if anyone has any different interpretations.


You are reading state regs for state owned land. Chestnut Ridge is a Metropark and they are subject to their own regulations. Call before, it'll save you some gas and possibly a ticket.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## 1rod1reelfishing (Jun 26, 2013)

Ah gotcha, thanks for clearing that up, I'll definitely call these places before I head out, I don't want to do anything illegal.


----------



## Putty (Jul 22, 2013)

Mushijobah said:


> Nice man! I really enjoy your videos. How long have you been in Cbus?


This. So do i


----------



## dre (Aug 14, 2009)

Acklac, I know your trying to help him out but that comment was a little harsh in my opinion. It is good that he is understanding or we may have never seen a post from him again. I apologize if you or anyone else disagrees with my opinion..



acklac7 said:


> Disregarding those who have fished Central Ohio's waterways for 20+ years is not going to make you any friends on here. You've lived in this state for 15 days, you have no basis to make an informed judgement call on litter/productivity/pressure/C&R rates etc. We do.
> 
> Please remember that.


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

dre said:


> Acklac, I know your trying to help him out but that comment was a little harsh in my opinion. It is good that he is understanding or we may have never seen a post from him again. I apologize if you or anyone else disagrees with my opinion..


Just to bring everyone up to speed me and 1rod1reel have been exchanging productive PM's all day, even gave him a number of tips. Also apologized for being harsh, usually not my style. Perhaps I should have sent a PM to begin with, but I reasoned other members had similar questions/concerns so I made a public attempt to address the issue.


----------



## Putty (Jul 22, 2013)

acklac7 said:


> Just to bring everyone up to speed me and 1rod1reel have been exchanging productive PM's all day, even gave him a number of tips. Also apologized for being harsh, usually not my style. Perhaps I should have sent a PM to begin with, but I reasoned other members had similar questions/concerns so I made a public attempt to address the issue.


That was nice of you


----------



## tsproperty (Jan 29, 2013)

I don't think most people on here share your concerns.


----------



## dre (Aug 14, 2009)

Good man for helping him out. You have a ton of river/creek knowledge to help



acklac7 said:


> Just to bring everyone up to speed me and 1rod1reel have been exchanging productive PM's all day, even gave him a number of tips. Also apologized for being harsh, usually not my style. Perhaps I should have sent a PM to begin with, but I reasoned other members had similar questions/concerns so I made a public attempt to address the issue.


----------



## StumpHawg (May 17, 2011)

I'm just about out of beer.....


----------



## 93stratosfishnski (Aug 25, 2011)

fyi....
to acklak7's point.. i have already seen these vids linked on a car forum i'm on with an ongoing thread about fishing. they were posted by someone i dont know(from this forum or from that one)... just saying word travels fast.


----------



## 1rod1reelfishing (Jun 26, 2013)

Lol would you mind linking that car forum, I would like to see how that thread went.


----------



## 93stratosfishnski (Aug 25, 2011)

1rod1reelfishing said:


> Lol would you mind linking that car forum, I would like to see how that thread went.


its a private forum, so i'll summarize






This guys videos are pretty decent. Looks like he is catching some pretty big fish in the Scioto and Olentangy. I am going to have to try out some of his spots. 



The one at the scioto looks very familiar since I work downtown. I cannot seem to figure out where he is here...






Looks like the new area around 5th Ave where they took out the dam last year. 



Right on the corner there, under the bridge, just off Olentangy....good call. Bet that's right. 


I haven't check it out down there since they took out the dam. Might try this weekend. 






see that quick and you're all e-famous...lol atleast you'll have some guys to shoot the shiz with while fishing


----------



## idratherbefishin (Jul 2, 2011)

acklac7 said:


> Just to bring everyone up to speed me and 1rod1reel have been exchanging productive PM's all day, even gave him a number of tips. Also apologized for being harsh, usually not my style. Perhaps I should have sent a PM to begin with, but I reasoned other members had similar questions/concerns so I made a public attempt to address the issue.


Awesome! That's what it's all about!!

Sent from my VS840 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## freshwater_newb (May 16, 2013)

I too have been discovering about all of the clear water around here. Still trying to adapt though.

Seems that along the way, you quickly got the hang of "brown-lining" it in the lower Scioto. 

Congrats! Nice bass at the end there.


----------



## freshwater_newb (May 16, 2013)

FOSR said:


> Nice video, but it disappoints me that someone can go to a random spot on the bank, shoot video, and yup there's floating trash in the picture.


lol, at least the high water hides all the shopping carts and stank like when I tried it that one time.


----------



## Putty (Jul 22, 2013)

93stratosfishnski said:


> fyi....
> to acklak7's point.. i have already seen these vids linked on a car forum i'm on with an ongoing thread about fishing. they were posted by someone i dont know(from this forum or from that one)... just saying word travels fast.


Wonder who linked those......


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

Putty said:


> Wonder who linked those......


ah, it's all coming together now, personally I would have stuck with Lou Skunt for teh lulz


----------



## Putty (Jul 22, 2013)

acklac7 said:


> ah, it's all coming together now, personally I would have stuck with Lou Skunt for teh lulz


Ha! I was catching more hell than I was requested info, so.....

I lol'd every time I read it.


----------



## idratherbefishin (Jul 2, 2011)

Lou Skunt has to be the funniest handle of all time!!

Sent from my VS840 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

idratherbefishin said:


> Lou Skunt has to be the funniest handle of all time!!
> 
> Sent from my VS840 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


It was funny when the Simpson's did that joke back in 1989...


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

No one keeps fish from either river so who cares who's catching em? I can almost guarantee they are putting them back. More people to the spots mean more people potentially picking up the trash. Silver linings~!!!


----------



## big events (Jul 19, 2013)

MassillonBuckeye said:


> No one keeps fish from either river so who cares who's catching em? I can almost guarantee they are putting them back. More people to the spots mean more people potentially picking up the trash. Silver linings~!!!


this is very true....besides most people (weekend anglers) arent going to wade or yak to our spots anyway


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

MassillonBuckeye said:


> No one keeps fish from either river so who cares who's catching em? I can almost guarantee they are putting them back. More people to the spots mean more people potentially picking up the trash. Silver linings~!!!


That's a joke, right? Otherwise, there is some sort of disconnection from reality. I float these stretches all the time, and plenty of people are coming out of there with stringers. And, wherever you can find a decent bank spot, it is invariably trashed by fishermen.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

MassillonBuckeye said:


> No one keeps fish from either river so who cares who's catching em?


You obviously don't get out much. Goto Greenlawn, Main St. Dam, Dodridge, Post Office Dam and insert foot into mouth.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

streamstalker said:


> That's a joke, right? Otherwise, there is some sort of disconnection from reality. I float these stretches all the time, and plenty of people are coming out of there with stringers. And, wherever you can find a decent bank spot, it is invariably trashed by fishermen.


So what does that tell you? The scioto and olentangy don't hold any secrets.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Mushijobah said:


> You obviously don't get out much. Goto Greenlawn, Main St. Dam, Dodridge, Post Office Dam and insert foot into mouth.


No, I don't get out to those places because I like to eat my catch. Talk about burning a spot!


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

I fish the Scioto a lot and have seen plenty of bank fisherman leaving with stringers full of fish, including nice smallies and massive channel cats. Just saying...


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

He doesn't get out much...


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Mushijobah said:


> He doesn't get out much...


Not any of those spots. I do usually fish 3+ days a week though.


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

Happens every time, post pictures and details, you'll see Stringer's of fish.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Rainer Wolf (Apr 11, 2004)

Keep it up 
You're doing great.
This city is one big honey hole.


----------



## big events (Jul 19, 2013)

StuckAtHome said:


> Happens every time, post pictures and details, you'll see Stringer's of fish.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


meh.......


----------

